

Is it hard to build, market and maintain a web app that makes $1000 a month? - klous
http://www.quora.com/Is-it-hard-to-build-market-and-maintain-a-web-app-that-makes-at-least-1000-a-month/answer/Venkatesh-Rao

======
klous
I realized this question was discussed on HN previously,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2547254> but this submission is pointing
to a specific answer.

